# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  [Video] Why NOT to be Scared of Sleep Paralysis

## slash112

Hi guys, new video. This one is explaining a bit about what Sleep Paralysis is, and why it's not something to be afraid of.

*Here's the video on DV's DreamTube: Why NOT to be Scared of Sleep Paralysis*

In the video, I explain that the hallucinations that occur in Sleep Paralysis are in fact under your control. The control of them is both down to your mood/feelings and also has an incredibly lucid-dream-like control aspect.

I don't like it when I see how afraid people are of Sleep Paralysis, because it is only their fear which causes the negative effects of it. Start thinking positively towards it and things change big time.

Hope it helps, enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## SurfinShroom

I never understood this, maybe its my personality. What is there to be afraid of?
Loud noises? Seriously the first time the noises(vibrations) happend I nearly jumped out of my bed, but after that one time I knew what to expect. there is nothing to be afraid of, its like being afraid of something in dreams its not really plausable.

Then again I'm not afraid of that much, for instance I had a dream last night where someone tried to mug me at gunpoint, I threw my wallet at them and tried to punch them in the face, got shot in the shoulder and woke up feeling like a badass. Shame I didn't realise I was dreaming though

----------

